

How a Ruby guy decided to add node.js to the mix - kalv
http://kalv.co.uk/2012/01/17/how-a-ruby-guy-decided-to-add-nodejs-to-the-mix/

======
mcantelon
Super awesome... did you try out the Request module at all ("npm install
request" if you've got npm installed)? Don't know if it would ease your
situation or not, but it auto-limits the number of redirects AFAIK and handles
a lot of other sordid details of HTTP requests.

<https://github.com/mikeal/request>

~~~
kalv
Nope, I hadn't checked that out, I will though - it looks a lot simpler.
Thanks for the suggestion.

